# Which fighter is better looking



## Xdominick97 (Mar 28, 2012)

Please vote and comment which plane you think is the best looking


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 30, 2012)

Spitfire... Aircraft beauty seems mainly in the eyes of the beholder. Comparing the aesthetic appeal of aircraft of somewhat different vintages like your late '30's P-40 and early '40's P-51 seems an odd matchup: P-40 is a first generation liquid-cooled, inline engine powered fighter and the P-51 essentially a second generation of that technology (although some might say they are actually second and third generation A/C respectively). Then there's the question of which model do you want to compare: P-51A B look a bit different than the D? What is it about either of these aircraft that really interests you? Their performance or simply their 'look?' If performance; is there any particular aspect that you find particularly compelling: low, medium or high altitude performance, manueverability, speed, climb? Are details of their operational or developmental history more compelling to you? Many of us came to this forum by an early history of reading books on the subject. I recall reading Robert S. Johnson's *Thunderbolt *in high school. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_S._Johnson. Others had military affiliations and experiences which fanned our interest.

Reading lots of history isn't necessary, nor is a stint in uniform. It's just one way to get into the subject. Hanging out here, asking lots of questons, reading threads and looking at the many pictures is another.


----------



## Xdominick97 (Mar 30, 2012)

I just really enjoy reading and seeing things about ww2 especially aircraft


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 30, 2012)

Xdominick97 said:


> I just really enjoy reading and seeing things about ww2 especially aircraft


Please read and learn but the polls you are putting up are


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sir Percy Ware-Armitage (Mar 28, 2017)

Another "villain" bird, the Fw 190D for yours truly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## robin banks (May 10, 2017)

Reggiane Re.2005!


----------

